# Mantelpiece Clock



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

We are looking a mantelpiece clock,one that looks good viewed from front and back as it will be standing in front of a mirror.We did have a glass one a year or so ago but the wife dropped it whilst cleaning it,so any online places to look?.

Thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Monaco said:


> We are looking a mantelpiece clock,one that looks good viewed from front and back as it will be standing in front of a mirror.We did have a glass one a year or so ago but the wife dropped it whilst cleaning it,so any online places to look?.
> 
> Thanks


The obvious place is ebay, set up a search for whatever it is you are after. Otherwise, have a hunt around your nearest city/town for a "real" watchmaker shop, you may be lucky to find a clockmaker who still makes clocks from scratch - but that'll cost,although it would be an heirloom of the future! :notworthy:

Thanks for looking into the forum :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The glass domed anniversary clocks look well in front of a mirror - especially when the sun shines "on yer balls"! Ooer! :lookaround:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=846&q=anniversary+clock&gbv=2&oq=anniversary+clock&aq=f&aqi=g1g-m5g-S4&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1675l6570l0l6970l17l17l0l5l5l0l226l1890l1.7.4l12l0

Mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well done Mike, i was going to say Anniversary clock but thought i would get laughed at.......... :blush2:

OR a nice skeleton clock.......... the old victorian ones, time only, going fairly cheap these days at Â£3 - Â£500


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Well done Mike, i was going to say Anniversary clock but thought i would get laughed at.......... :blush2:
> 
> OR a nice skeleton clock.......... the old victorian ones, time only, going fairly cheap these days at Â£3 - Â£500


try your local auctions theres always some good stuff there or some real bargains if your a bit of a fiddler !


----------

